# Dominating Circles



## Maltair (Dec 18, 2005)

*Anybody else have prob with this tech? I've got the first part, the part in the form, but after that it doesn't seem to work so well. Up to step 4 (I don't do step 2) At step 4 the guy is usually down, but we figured if we don't go for the knock down and just try and get him off balance we can continue. So then the next part, step 5, your stepping away from him while your reaching across your own body to strike with the left. Whats the left been doing this whole time and what makes it think it can reach that far?*
*Those are the beginings of the issues we've had with this tech, any suggestions. Better yet, any vids?*
*[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]Dominating Circles (Front- Offset Right Hand Grab to Right Shoulder)[/SIZE]* 
1. An attacker at 1 o'clock grabs your right shoulder with their right hand. 
2. Note: Not all teach with the first move. Some start with the next. Step your left foot to 12 o'clock into a left neutral bow as you execute a left inward block above your attacker's elbow and execute a right reverse handsword. 
3. Step your right leg circle clockwise into a horse stance stepping behind your attacker's right leg. Simultaneous with your right foot planting, execute a right outward overhead elbow strike down and on top of your attacker's right forearm. 
4. Thrust your right leg to 4:30 if need be or simply pivot into a right reverse bow facing 4:30 as you execute a right palm strike to your attacker's jaw. (Your left arm is still checking your attacker's right arm.) 
5. Step your right foot to 10:30 into a front twist stance as you execute a left outward handsword and a simultaneously contour your right hand down your attacker's right arm, acting as a sliding check until it grabs the right wrist. 
6. Step your left foot to 10:30 into a left neutral bow as you hook around your attacker's head with your left hand and apply a right hammerlock on their right arm. (This should turn their head counterclockwise.) 
7. Step your right foot to 10:30 into a left neutral bow facing 4:30. Push drag in reverse toward 10:30 as you yank on your attacker's right arm. Note: This will probably dislocate their shoulder, so be careful on a partner. 
8. Drop into a left close kneel stance as you have your right knee sandwich your attacker's face and head with the ground. 9. Ascend to a left front crossover and cross out towards 9 o'clock.


----------



## Doc (Dec 18, 2005)

Maltair said:
			
		

> *Anybody else have prob with this tech? I've got the first part, the part in the form, but after that it doesn't seem to work so well. Up to step 4 (I don't do step 2) At step 4 the guy is usually down, but we figured if we don't go for the knock down and just try and get him off balance we can continue. So then the next part, step 5, your stepping away from him while your reaching across your own body to strike with the left. Whats the left been doing this whole time and what makes it think it can reach that far?*
> *Those are the beginings of the issues we've had with this tech, any suggestions. Better yet, any vids?*
> *[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*
> *[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*
> ...


Sorry, but only in person.


----------



## Maltair (Dec 18, 2005)

I saw that Doc replied, I was getting all excited! I was feeling the answers to the universe and everything were about to be revealed (again, 47). I scrolled down to "Sorry, but only in person. " 
I paused, thinking there had to be more, I scrolled up and back down, alas, the one answer I feared I would get, but hoped would not, was there alone. 

I will hold you to your word.Doc 
When I meet you we'll work Dominating Circles.


----------



## Doc (Dec 18, 2005)

Maltair said:
			
		

> I saw that Doc replied, I was getting all excited! I was feeling the answers to the universe and everything were about to be revealed (again, 47). I scrolled down to "Sorry, but only in person. "
> I paused, thinking there had to be more, I scrolled up and back down, alas, the one answer I feared I would get, but hoped would not, was there alone.
> 
> I will hold you to your word.Doc
> When I meet you we'll work Dominating Circles.


I look forward to it. Attempting to tell you here would be very hard, but consider this:

you must control his elbow first with your left hand by slapping, and pushing it inward toward him.

You must circle your right arm over and down to trap his arm ...

... at the same time you step with your foot over and down to vertically buckle the leg.

turn your right foot into a twist as you torque your hips and strike with a heel palm with your right hand, fingers torned outward.

followed by the left hand heelp-palm fingers turned outward.

hook his head with your left arm into a head lock as you step out with your left foot.

as your right arm pins his arm to his body.

and step through reverse with your right, turning him over so he is looking at the floor in a head-lock with your left arm.

as your right arm pulls his right arm up behind his back in a hammer-lock.

then ...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 18, 2005)

I learned this slightly differently from a seminar of Mr. Planas. Can't help you with the descriptions.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 18, 2005)

Let me take a short run at one idea that always struck me in this technique. Certainly, I can offer less experience than doc or jason, but, perhaps ... 

My note would apply somewhere in what you describe as step 6 or step 7.

You have to think back to Saturday Night Live's Hanz and Franz. (I do hope you're old enough).

When the left hand turns his head - anchor you're elbow - it occurs at the same time as you're stepping out with your rightfoot, you're right hand is pulling his right arm from the wrist toward your center line. This is the part the looks like Hanz and Franz ..... (or any body builder on display).

You're left arm (his head) is moving toward your centerline .. like you would be flexing your left pectoral muscle.
You're right arm (his right arm) is moving toward your centerline ... like you would be flexing your right pectoral muscle.

( )

OK ... so this is a weird way to describe the technique ... I don't know it will help or not. 

We also do at the end of this technique - after what you have written - a right kneel - left stomp.


----------



## Doc (Dec 18, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Let me take a short run at one idea that always struck me in this technique. Certainly, I can offer less experience than doc or jason, but, perhaps ...
> 
> My note would apply somewhere in what you describe as step 6 or step 7.
> 
> ...


What you describe is pretty accurate as I see it. Really pretty good. However, the  stomp as it is written in most motion kenpo manuals, after he's faced down, will get you put away for a felony. Think about it whether you are teaching it, learning it, or doing it.


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 19, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> I look forward to it. Attempting to tell you here would be very hard, but consider this:
> 
> you must control his elbow first with your left hand by slapping, and pushing it inward toward him.
> 
> ...


...ditto, ... shoulder dislocation forcing him to the floor (and/or guillotine if available), or ask for his other hand behind his back while you kneel on his neck/shoulder (pinning him to the ground)!  Of course you can kneel and stomp as written.

-Michael


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 19, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> However, the stomp as it is written in most motion kenpo manuals, after he's faced down, will get you put away for a felony. Think about it whether you are teaching it, learning it, or doing it.


:asian:


----------



## TwistofFat (Dec 19, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> ...ditto, ... shoulder dislocation forcing him to the floor (and/or guillotine if available), or ask for his other hand behind his back while you kneel on his neck/shoulder (pinning him to the ground)! Of course you can kneel and stomp as written.
> 
> -Michael


 
This reminded me why I hated being the dummy on this technique!  In general, I also find it helpful if this tech is practiced 'live' versus standing in front of each other, eye to eye and a smaller defending trying to move a bigger defender up and over and back.  When practiced in a standing gappling mode - once I get the attacker moving...jerking his arm of the socket is physics.  But I am not a "Doc" .


----------



## Doc (Dec 19, 2005)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> This reminded me why I hated being the dummy on this technique!  In general, I also find it helpful if this tech is practiced 'live' versus standing in front of each other, eye to eye and a smaller defending trying to move a bigger defender up and over and back.  When practiced in a standing gappling mode - once I get the attacker moving...jerking his arm of the socket is physics.  But I am not a "Doc" .


Yes sir, it is an interesting technique that presents many challenges because it is essentially a full blown Control Manipulation vehicle, but consider this technique was shown to me by Parker as an "offset" grab attack. Think of Sword and Hammer. Now have the attacker switch hands on your shoulder and turn his back to 12:00 so now you right shoulder is even with his right shoulder. He is now standing close at 1:30 body toward 6:00 but with his head turned looking at you at 7:30 arm bent.

Youdaman!


----------



## Maltair (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank you Doc, and all. I'm going to print this up and take it to the Dojo. I'll let you know it comes out, the shoulder that is 

Happy Holidays


----------



## teej (Dec 23, 2005)

You are not alone struggling with this one. This is a big one for body work. I mean you have to work this A LOT on a body and then somemore. And even more on different body types. 

My one suggestion is to work with the same partner for a while until you have the basics and timing down to where it is working for you. Then start working it on different size body partners. But to start out, you need a qualified instructor watching and correcting you. You can't get that from a video or dvd. But you need  body work practice  time. Practice, practice, then practice some more and this one will work for you. You will never get this one practicing purly in the air.

Teej


----------



## Doc (Dec 23, 2005)

teej said:
			
		

> You are not alone struggling with this one. This is a big one for body work. I mean you have to work this A LOT on a body and then somemore. And even more on different body types.
> 
> My one suggestion is to work with the same partner for a while until you have the basics and timing down to where it is working for you. Then start working it on different size body partners. But to start out, you need a qualified instructor watching and correcting you. You can't get that from a video or dvd. But you need  body work practice  time. Practice, practice, then practice some more and this one will work for you. You will never get this one practicing purly in the air.
> 
> Teej


ALL techniques require the same scruitiny IF you are leaning anything.


----------

